# Litespeed Veneto sizing...?



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

I've found a dealer who's got an 04' Veneto XS (52.1 TT), but he's half-way across the country. Is there anyone out there who's got a Veneto and could tell me how the sizing works on this model? I know the head tube's taller, but the TT is also longer and I'm used to 51-51.5 TT. (I'm currently ridng an Orbea Onix 48 cm that fits me fine). Anyone riding a XS that could chime in would be perfect. Thanks.


----------

